# Waterproof Plug Cover



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Not really "DIY", but just curious if anyone else is using something like this:
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.plastic-cover.1000857337.html

We just moved and the spot I want the tank, is right in front of a plug. This didn't bother me in the past, but I want to take all the precautions I can from any catastrophe.

Does anyone foresee any type of risk with having a cover like this, inside the house... behind my tank?


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> Not really "DIY", but just curious if anyone else is using something like this:
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.plastic-cover.1000857337.html
> 
> We just moved and the spot I want the tank, is right in front of a plug. This didn't bother me in the past, but I want to take all the precautions I can from any catastrophe.
> ...


Are you not using the outlet? That cover would only seal it when nothing is plugged in.

If you aren't - you can remove the outlet, terminate the wires - and just put a blank plate over it.

If it will be in use, and the water proximity concerns you - then replace the outlet with a GFCI outlet. They trip extremely quickly if there's a short. (<30 milliseconds).

HTH


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, the outlet is going to be directly behind the aquarium.

The cover will seal with things plugged in. There's an opening that you cut out at the bottom (or side).


----------



## renesis (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah, gotcha.

Can't see any problem with it. 

Could still be worth putting in the GFCI if you want to be extra safe.


----------

